# Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Februar 2010)

*Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler


----------



## tex_w (3. Februar 2010)

*Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Mein guter alter DDR400 Speicher.
Läuft heute noch übertaktet und mit niedrigeren CL Werten. 
Und Preis-/Leistung fand ich damals auch gut, was mich letztendlich zum Kauf bewogen hat.^^


----------



## tigra456 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Corsair XMS 3 Dominator DDR3 1866 MHZ - Niedrige Latenzen und Super Qualität
Corsair HX 750 W Netzteil - 1a Verarbeitungsqualität und Leistung


----------



## PyleCrunch (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Ich habe mich damals dazu entschieden weil diese Speicher von den meisten empfohlen wurde. Benutze sie heute immernoch in meinem LAN Rechner und die laufen jetzt vielleicht seit knapp 5 Jahren tadellos.


----------



## neo9903 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Corsair P64 SSD.
Gekauft wegen gutem Preisleistungsverhältnis, guter Support und keine Probleme bei Firmwareupdates.


----------



## djfussel (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Corsair DDR 3 Speicher PC 1600. Mittlerweile sinds 12 GB Arbeitsspeicher.

Corsair steht für mich für Qualität.


----------



## Iceman023 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Mein erster selbstgekaufter RAM damals für meinen ersten Selfmade-PC (ach, das waren noch Zeiten ):

512 MB Module Typ "Corsair CMX512-3200C2" (2 mal 512 MB als TWINX-Kit, DDR400 mit CL2)

Ich habe sie damals gekauft, weil ich viel gutes über die TWINX-Kits gelesen hatte, der Preis stimmte und mein Nforce2 im Dual-Channel Modus ohne Probleme laufen sollte.

PS: Die Module laufen auch heute noch einwandfrei in meinem alten Athlon XP Rechner tadellos.


----------



## Jami (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Mein Corsair Flash Voayger USB-Stick, weil er einfach der allerbeste ist. Man kann ihn werfen, aufticken lassen, waschen, braten, er ist weich, schnell, klein und sieht gut aus. Hab ich seine Liebenwürdigkeit erwähnt?

P.S.: Zählt ein USB-Stick als Hardware?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordraphael (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Gekauft wegen dem guten aussehen und leistung natürlich is immer noch in meinen pc


----------



## GrafMoltke (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Moin,

In meinen Pc stecken momentan zwei Corsair CM2X1024 - 6400 1GB. Sehr guter Arbeitsspeicher zum übertakten. 
Bisher läuft seid ca. 1,5 Jahren alles tadellos.


----------



## Einfachich (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Hier mein Corsair 400cx Netzteil ..
Ich habe es mir gekauft weil es in allen tests Super Abgeschnitten hat und ich bis Heute nichts negatives darüber gehört habe 
Es Leistet Treue Dienste und ich bin vom Design Super zufrieden


----------



## Rayken (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

2x Corsair XMS3200 CMX1024-3200C2 DDR Speicher

gekauft für mein damaliges Barebone
Preis/Leistung war damals unschlagbar


----------



## s1n88 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Hier mein alter Corsair Speicher, welcher heute einer kleinen Linux-Maschine als RAM dient.


----------



## Probola (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Als ich mir vor einem Jahr meinen ersten PC selber zusammen baute, endeckte ich den Corsair DDR3 Dominator. Ab dem Zeitpunkt wusste ich, dass das Kit mein zuküntiger Partner zum i7-920 sein wird. Coisair steht für mich auch für höchste Qualität.  Er hält auch schon ein Jahr durch....Das Design ist auch hamma.


----------



## Rolk (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Hier mein Corsair VX450W Netzteil. Warum ich es mir gekauft habe? Es gibt keine besseren Netzteile.


----------



## Roman441 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Hier meine Corsair Speicher Riegel mit denen ich erneut super zufrieden bin
Hatte zuvor 4GB DDR-2 800 XMS2 die ebenfalls sehr gut waren
Deshalb ist und bleibt Corsair bei mir anbieter Nr.1 wenn es um RAM geht


----------



## willowman (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Hi,
habe 2 Twin2X4096-6400C5 verbaut, also 4x2=8GB Ram 
Gekauft weil ich seit Jahren von der Corsair Qualität überzeugt bin und bis jetzt nie enttäuscht wurde. Stabilität und Geschwindigkeit sprechen für sich.

mfg, willowman

PS: Man siehts auf dem ersten Bild so mies, daher hab ich einfach die Packung nochmal fotografiert =P


----------



## Zsinj (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Hier meine beiden DDR3 DHX RAM Riegel 
(TW3X4G1600C9DHX)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und nochmal der erste eingebaut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gekauft habe ich die weil sie viel leistung für wenig Geld geboten haben und ich bisher gute Erfahrungen mit Corsair-RAMs gemacht habe.  
(Hab auch noch 2GB DDR1 und 4 GB DDR2 hier, alle verbaut. )

Und ja, der Kühler ist auf meinem Phenom II 955 
_Vielleicht wird er ja abgelöst  _


Hier noch ein Bild von meinem HX620W :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echt gutes Netzteil. Sehr leise und viele Anschlüsse. 

Ajo, noch etwas, ich will wenn es geht nur bei der Verlosung des H50 mitmachen. Fast 700km sind mir etwas zu weit zur Cebit. Da soll sich lieber jemand freuen der auch etwas damit anfangen kann 

Wer es genauer betrachten will, im Anhang gibts die Bilder nochmal in groß.


----------



## Thornscape (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Warum ich Corsair-Speicher bei mir verbaut habe?
Ich denke, das Bild spricht für sich: Kompromissloses Design, kompromisslose Kühlung, kompromisslose Leistung! 
Beim Aufbau meines Systems gab es nur diese Option!
_
8Gb DDR2-1066 *Corsair Dominator*_ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.S.: Man entschuldige den leichten Staub. Unter diesen zeitlichen Vorraussetzungen, war mir ein Frühjahrsputz nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## manuelzz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Meinen Guten alter Corsair Speicher damals noch Top Leistung


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Rechts:
Corsair HX620
Mitte HX620+Corsair Dominator 
Links Corsair XMS 2

P.S.
Ich habe noch ein 750 HX aber keine Bilder 

Ich habe mich für Corsair entschieden weil das P/L verhältnis sehr gut ist und die Qualität stimmt...
fanboy


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Corsair H50 

Weil ich keine großen Kühler mag die mir den Blick aufs Mainboard versperren und trotzdem gute Kühlleistung haben wollte, ohne gleich 200€ für eine Wakü auszugeben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Und ja über eine zweite H50 würde ich mich auch freuen


----------



## DominikZepp (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Ich habe mich für Corsair entschieden, weil mich sowohl Qualität, Performance als auch Design durch und durch überzeugt haben.


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Ich freue mich! H50 FTW 

Edit:

 Hab vergessen! Ich werde dies mal nicht zum Cebit gehen können, hab viele Termine in diesen Zeitraum (6 bis 10.3.10) 

Aber auf die H50 würde ich mich trotzdem freuen!


----------



## Driftking007 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Das ist der Speicher aus dem PC meiner mutter   ...


Robuster speicher der viel für den Preis geboten hat 

Sorry noch für die Qualität ... ist mit handy gemacht worden


----------



## toben (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

ging für meine alte kiste günstig her! und da man viel gutes gehört hat^^


----------



## BigJim87 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Mal ehrlich wer will denn nicht auf die Cebit??
Das ist doch wohl die geilste Entertainment und Hardware Messe der Welt!
Und auf so einer mega Messe fehlt Corsair mit sicherheit auch nicht!

Ich habe mich für Corsair Ram entschieden, da die Testberichte einfach für sich sprechen! Diese Powerteile sind sehr gut zu übertakten, bleiben dennoch angenehm kühl, und laufen sogar auf undervolting! Besser gehts eigentlich nicht!

Corsair Rules ^^

Die Ram sind auch meinem momentanen Rechenknecht und verrrichten super Arbeit!! 1 mal Corsair nie wieder was anderes!!!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

da ich atm auf arbeit hocke bin ich mal so dreist und poste hier schonmal, bilder meiner ddr und ddr2 riegel die ich aufgrund der asus QVA empfehlung kaufte (nach diversen fehlschlägen, das a7n8x-e deluxe war schon ne richtige speicherzicke  ) häng ich heut abend an 

edit:
sorry für die qualität


----------



## snapstar123 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Habe mir das Corsair HX650W geholt un kommt Morgen bei mir an.
Habe mir das NT geholt weil Be Quiet zur Zeit nachlässt mit der Qualität und Corsair sind im NT-Bereich spitzenklasse , Mfg Snapstar

Endlich gekommen und läuft schon mal spitze , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## fidemafo (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Ich habe mich aufgrund des guten Rufes für Corsair entschieden. Seit einem Jahr leisten sie gute Dienste und werden wohl auch noch dieses Jahr meistern.


----------



## micRobe (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Ich habe mich für Corsair entschieden weil es für mich auf Performance, Qualität und Design ankommt, all das verbinde ich mit Corsair. Seither bin ich mit den Speichern von Corsair mehr als zufrieden und das Gehäuse ist einfach der Hammer, massig Platz und sieht super aus.


----------



## Ready (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

weils einfach ein super PSU ist und das Preis/Leistungs Verhälltnis einfach stimmte 
H50 hab ich eh im Auge weil mein xigmatek lüfter zu gross für mein r2 toast case ist und der H50 super ist


----------



## hundefutter (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

ich habe mich für corsair entschieden, weil ich hier die beste Qualität für mein Geld bekomme, und ich den Kühler einfach nur geil und praktisch finde.

http://www.abload.de/img/imgp2765k2mv.jpg


----------



## chefmarkus (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Corsair 3x2GB 1866 DDR3 Dominator auf X58 Board als Tripple Channel mit dem dazugehörenden  Lüfter - weil ich schon mit den DDR2 Dominator 1066 sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht habe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XBRR (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Mein guter alter DDR2 Cl5 1250Mhz Dominator Ram von Corsair. Hab mich für ihnn entschieden, weil er superschnell ist, gut aussieht und von einer qualitativ hochwertigen Marke kommt. Außerdem ist er zuverlässig, denn er läuft immer noch.


----------



## Vision-Modding (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil sie Oldschool sind und noch bei uns auf einen Käufer warten


----------



## X Broster (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Einer meiner zwei USB Sticks ist der Corsair Flash Voyager(Mini). Schnell, aber sehr breit.

Ist grade beim Kumpel.

Edit:
Sieht ezakt so aus:
http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/6154/corsair.jpg


----------



## exa (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Mein Corsair HX 520 Netzteil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mich überzeugten gute Qualität, Kabelmanagement und gutes Aussehen, sowie leise Kühlung!

meine alten DDR400 (TwinX 3200LL, CL2) Speicherriegel verrichten seit nunmehr 6 Jahren gewissenhaft ihren Dienst, waren zwar teuer, aber ich würde es jederzeit wieder tun! Auch hier überzeugten gute Qualität sowie schnelle Latenzen


----------



## Slipknot79 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Der Preis war für den RAM ausschlaggebend 
Richtlinien zugestimmt


----------



## Zero5 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Ja was soll ich sagen außer 

*4x corsair cmx  512 - 3700, 466MHz,

*Corsair halt 

Zwar älter aber immernoch nette Riegel


----------



## XcTus (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

2x 2GB Corsair Dominator 1066er, demnächst kommen nochmal 2x 2GB dazu 

Ich benutze schon seit jahren nur noch RAM von Corsair.
Qualität, Haltbarkeit,Übertaktbarkeit und cooles Design natürlich auch, deswegen für mich nur Corsair!


----------



## schrubby67 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Corsair für Deutschland, *Mein Liebster*...: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Numb- (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

nichts ist besser in qualität als corsair


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

so dann stelle ich mal mein corsair-komplett paket vor 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsaier Obsidian 800d
Corsair H50 liquid cooling
Corsair 12GB Domintor @1600Mhz
Corsair HX1000W

warum? beim arbeitsspeicher klar, gibt nichts besseres 
Gehäuse bietet massig platz und bietet super kabelmangement
Netzteil... n anderes mit 850W überzeugt im dauertest (server) und es hat 6x pci 8pin und 80-er effizienz

und kühlung.. bietet performance einer luftkühlung siehr aber besser aus 
und ist meiner meinung nach auch leise
(ein zweites exemplar würde in den zweit-PC wandern )

*EDIT:*
@Corsair will mir nicht noch jemand ne ssd spendieren^^?


----------



## HOLG3R (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Einfach 'ne top Sache; Laeuft immer noch wie geschmiert. (:
Wurde auf empfehlung von 'nem Freund angeschafft, da mein alter USB-Stick fuer mich wichtige Daten verloren gebracht hat, die ich ungluecklicherweise nicht gebackupt hatte..
Von daher kam fuer mich in Sachen USB-Stick nur noch etwas qualitativ hochwertiges in Frage. Und ich denke, das hab ich gefunden.


----------



## johnnyGT (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Mein Corsair CX400W-Netzteil
nachdem dank eines minderwertigen Netzteils das Mainboard kaputt gegangen 
ist, und eine Woche später das Laufwerk und die Festplatte in den Tod gezogen wurden , musste was neues her-ein Markennetzteil!!!
Das Corsair hatte ausreichend Leistung, ein cooles Design, ein 80+ Siegel und ein unschlagbares Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.
Seitdem das Netzteil verbaut ist hatte der Rechner nicht einmal Probleme,
trotz diverser Umbauten.

Hier das Netzteil beim Umbau


----------



## Gast1663794603 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

sehr gute ram...habe sie gekauft wegen langer garantie und sehr guter erfahrung über jahre
und ich finde sie sehen gut aus

edit: letzter oder? der erste post ist ja vom system... das war knapp


----------



## Elzoco (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Wegen dem OC


----------



## DEFiNn (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Hoffe ich bin nicht zu spät da manche ja gar kein bild gepostet haben http://img12.abload.de/img/pict6443kky2.jpg
Hier mein schöner Ram läuft immer noch super und lässt sich auch gut übertakten damit 

Und da ich die Corsair h50 kaufen wollte kommt mir diese aktion genau recht weil ich noch schüler bin und wäre halt toll wenn ich mir das Geld dafür sparen könnte

mfg DE_FiNn​


----------



## Klutten (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Mein Lieblingsspeicher, weil er einfach nur dezent und schick ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luke91 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Ich benutze 4GB Corsair DDR2-1066 RAM, ist einfach der beste zum OC, dabei darf der Airflow natürlich nicht fehlen.


----------



## Almerik (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Was soll ich sagen ? Mit den Rams haben alle meine Board super funktioniert.


----------



## Gargoul (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Nie Probleme gehabt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lower (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Hier mal mein PC voll mit Corsair Components 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also:

HX 620 (sehr stabil, Graka, CPU und RAM OC problemlos)
H50 Wakü (sehr sehr gut schafft meinen i7 @ 4,3 Ghz 63°! Aber unbedingt WLP austauschen gibt 10° weniger!)
Dominator GT @ 1003Mhz 9-9-9-24 

Ach und meinen Flashvoyager GT wollte ich nicht abknipsen! 

Ich will ein Ticket! Ich will ein Ticket! Ich will ein Ticket! Ich will ein Ticket! Ich will ein Ticket! Ich will ein Ticket! Ich will ein Ticket! Ich will ein Ticket! Ich will ein Ticket! Ich will ein Ticket! Ich will ein Ticket!


----------



## majorguns (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair Rams FTW! 
habe sie gekauft weil sie einfach gut sind und dabei auch noch gut aussehen


----------



## Tovar (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Ich weiß.....sind schon mehr als 50 Bewerber,aber den spass wollt ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.

Bin super zufrieden mit dem Support von Corsair den ich selbst erfahren durfte.
Die Produkte sind einfach nur klasse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ööööch hoffentlich gewinne Ich  

Bei dieser gelegenheit füge ich mal mein kleines review als Link bei unserem Boardpartner mit ein.

[Erfahrungsbericht] Cosair H50 - Planet 3DNow! Forum


----------



## TerrorTomato (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

ich hab bereits ein H50 aber ein 2. für meinen 2. PC kann nicht schaden.

warum ein H50?:

Ich suchte einen Kühler der gut kühlt und ein gutes P/L hat. Er sollte aber auch nicht mein ganzes gehäuse füllen. Da käme nur ne WaKü in frage. aber da man für ne gute locker über 100€ wegstecken muss, fiel das weg. Dann sah ich den H50 (): Er hat super kühlleistung und mit ca. 70€ recht günstig. da mir eh ein single radiator reicht, und auch nur die CPU gekühlt werden soll, ist der H50 Perfekt. Auch ein Kaufgrund war der Support. auch wenn ich ihn nie in anspruch genonmmen hab, ist der von Corsair einfach genial.

Meine Entscheidung für den Kühler hab ich nie bereut.


----------



## PANsVoice (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Ich hoffe, dass auch ein Corsair Flash Voyager GT 16GB zählt und auch noch der 58 Antworter gewinnt


----------



## blub und weg (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

ich habe mich mal einbischen im internet umgesehen und in sehr vielen foren, unteranderem auch bei hier bei pcgh gelesen das die dominator serie sehr stabiel laufen soll und auch ein ganz gutes übertacktungs potenzial bieten soll. denn dachte ich so viele leute können sich nicht irren und schon waren sie bestellt. aus gepackt, eingebaut und ich war begeistert. Sie laufen bei mir auf 1698 7-7-7-18 T2  1,6v. ich habe die entscheidung nicht beräut.

http://www.bilder-hosting.de/show/8W4H8.html


----------



## Azrael Gamer (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

So, ich versuche auch mal mein Glück, mit meinem tollen Arbeitsspeicher von Corsair  Ich hab 4 GB bzw. 4 Riegel in meinem Pc, die mir nun schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren gute Arbeit leisten  Und meine Begründung ist, dass ich mir eh demnächst einen neuen CPU-Kühler zulegen wollte. Da ihr dieses Gewinnspiel macht, habe ich mir gedacht, das ist meine Chance  
Über eine der Karten würde ich mich auch freuen 

MfG Azrael Gamer


----------



## Naiuluj (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

So, hier mal mein Versuch bei der Verlosung.
Warum sollte grade ich eine Karte oder den Lüfter bekommen? Hmm...schwer zu sagen..Ich war schon letztes Jahr auf der CEBIT und total begeistert, leider musste ich mir damals ein teures Ticket kaufen. Ein Freund hingegen kam umsonst rein weil er eine Karte gewonnen hatte. Also wieso kann ich nicht auch mal eine gewinnen? Ich bin Schüler und sehr interessiert an Hardware bzw. Systeminformatik und möchte dies später studieren, was könnte also einen Hardware begeisterten Spieler wie mich mehr befriedigen als ein Besuch auf dieser tollen Messe? NICHTS 
Warum sollte ich den Lüfter bzw. CPU Kühler bekommen? Ich steh auf Corsair die stellen einfach super Teile zu tollen Preisen her, also wieso sollte deren CPU Kühler nicht genauso gut sein wie mein XMS2 Ram?? Außerdem wirds mal langsam Zeit das der Arctic Freezer rauskommt, hatte ne schöne Zeit aber wird Zeit für was besseres 
Hab mal zwei der 4 1GB Ram Riegel von Corsair ausgebaut (CM2X-1024-6400C4).
(Bild im Anhang)


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Meine ersten Ram's von Corsair waren die *Corsair XMS 2 800 mhz *(Twin2X2048-6400C5DHX ) Und war echt davon begeistert. Dann kamm jedoch ein neues system und ich verbaute die Schnellen Corsair Ram's in meinen zweit rechner und ich legte mir die *Corsair Dominator 1600 Mhz *zu. Mit meinem i7 920 (auf 3.3 ghz) zusammen habe ich eine brachiale Leistung. Leider kühlt mein *CPU kühler *nicht gut genug um meinen i7 noch höher zu takten. Erst vor Kurzem habe ich mein altes Netzteil ausgetauscht, gegen eins von Corsair. Jetzt habe ich das *Corsiar HX 850 Watt *und bin sehr damit zufrieden. Alleine das Kabelmanagement ist der wahnsinn. Mein nächstes update wird wohl wieder in richtung Ram fallen. Denn ich werde von 6 GB auf 12 GB erweitern und natürlich wieder Corsair Dominator nehemen.

Vll. werd ich mir bald das großartige *Corsair Obsidian 800D *zulegen, da es einfach eine menge platzt hat und einfach super aussieht.


Ich würde mich sehr über eine H50 Freuen  

mfg LOGIC


----------



## freemenn (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Boah, als ich die Bilder gesehen habe, dachte ich schon, dass ich was besseres hätte aber das teil ist der Hammer !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joschka01 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

ja, ich find's auch gut!


----------



## Thornscape (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Ab wann werden denn die Gewinne verteilt? Also nicht dass ich ungeduldig wäre, aber sollte ich aus welchen Gründen auch immer keine Karte bekommen können, müsste ich mich natürlich anderweitig um eine günstige Karte zur CeBit kümmern.
Und wer weiß, vielleicht hab ich ja auch das Mini-WaKü-Kit gewonnen?


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Ich will an dieser Stelle mal beenden, lasse den Thread aber offen. Wie gesagt: Die ersten 50 Poster mit Bild bekommen eine Karte (dann sollte jeder wissen, ob er eine Karte bekommt)! Wir stellen das E-Ticket per PN zu, was aber nicht sofort heute und morgen passiert. Die drei Gewinner der Corsair CPU-Kühlung werden unter diesen 50 Personen ausgelost. Wir benachrichtigen diese gesondert per PN, da wir deren Adresse benötigen. Die Preise werden dann direkt von Corsair verschickt. Danke für's Teilnehmen.


----------



## Xylezz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Und @all wenn ihr zur Cebit wollt sucht mal per Google nach cebit fachbesucher ticket
Da findet man gaaaanz fix dann eine Karte mit der man Umsonst zur Cebit kommt 

MfG Xy


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Na dann, wünsch ich mir und allen anderen viel Glück


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Der 50. war Almerik. Alle nachfolgenden gehen leider leer aus, aber es sind ja noch ein paar Tage bis zur Cebit. Ein Prakti schickt euch dann wohl im Lauf der Woche noch die E-Tickets zu.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Sind die PN`s mit den Tickets gesondert von denen mit den 3 H50 Gewinnern? 

Also wenn man (wie ich) eine PN bekommen hat, wo drin steht das man ein Ticket gewonnen hat, aber kein Wort von der H50 erwähnt wird, heißt das das man automatisch keine H50 gewonnen hat? Oder darf man noch hoffen? xD


----------



## Probola (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

ich habe auch eine PN bekommen, der enthaltene link führt mich zu einer seite, die dann nicht weiter funktioniert.  ??? Wenn ich auf "Zur Ti--------------------rung" klicke passiert nichts. 

Gleich Frage wie "Fr3@k": Bekommt man wenn man ein H50 gewinnt noch eine PN?


----------



## exa (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*



PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Die drei Gewinner der Corsair CPU-Kühlung werden unter diesen 50 Personen ausgelost. Wir benachrichtigen diese gesondert per PN, da wir deren Adresse benötigen. Die Preise werden dann direkt von Corsair verschickt.



Damit dürften die Fragen beantwortet sein...


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*



PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Die drei Gewinner der Corsair CPU-Kühlung werden unter diesen 50 Personen ausgelost. Wir benachrichtigen diese gesondert per PN, da wir deren Adresse benötigen. Die Preise werden dann direkt von Corsair verschickt.



Ich glaube mehr muss man nicht sagen 

edit:
exa war schneller..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Verdammt, stimmt


----------



## schrubby67 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Ich sage schon mal Danke für die Karte Das ist das erste mal das ich was Gewinne und das mit 42 jahren


----------



## Driftking007 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

mmh ich hätt auch gerne gewusst wie ich das ticket registriere ... man hat ja gar keinen Code bekommen -.-


----------



## Elzoco (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Einfach einen neuen Account erstellen, ist ein bisschen blöd gemacht.
Klick mir!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Meine Corsair ram ist noch nicht das is umcool...!


----------



## DEFiNn (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Irgendwie ist dieses Gewinnspiel bis auf die Corsair H50 sinnlos weil es die Tickets auf der CeBIT Homepage kostenlos gibt.

Naja ich hoffe mal ich gewinne die H 50


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Ich will auch gewinnen...
Wenn ich keinen gewinne muss ich mir einen kaufen


----------



## tex_w (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Schenkt ihn lieber mir dann geht euch kein potenzieller Kunde verloren. 
Aber auf jeden Fall schon mal danke fürs Cebit Ticket.


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Bis jetzt habe ich auch ein Ticket gewonnen aber die Rigistrierung ist ja wirklich etwas blöd gemacht.
Ich danke trozdem für das Ticket denn das ist das erste mal das ich was gewonnen habe.
Mal schauen wer denn Kühler bekommt, na ja abwarten  und hoffen , Mfg Snapstar

So bin irgendwie planlos die Regestrierung funktiniert irgendwie nicht.
An was kann es liegen ich habe alle Pflichtfelder ausgefüllt und auch die Teilnahme bestättigt aber es klappt einfach nicht.
Würde mich freuen wenn jemand weis was ich falsch mache.
Kann es sein das man bei denn Beruf und Firma was bestimmtes eingeben muss oder normal was man Arbeitet. 
Kann ja sein das man da was bestimmtes reinschreiben muss, da die Verlosung ja von Corsair und PCGH stammt, ich komme da einfach nicht weiter und es steht ja auch nichts da ob was falsch ist , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## BigJim87 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Also die Regestrierung ist echt easy:

Ihr müsst einfach nur auf den Link, der in eurer PN ist, klicken anders geht es nicht, denn der Link beinhaltet schon eure Ticket-Regestrierungsnummer! 

* Also nicht über die Seite der Cebit, sondern nur via Link in der PN!*

Wenn ihr euren Account bei Cebit erstellt habt (was ihr dort eintragt ist egal - hauptsache Name und Adresse stimmen) euch damit angemeldet habt, und auf Ticketregestrierung klickt, dann öffnet sich ein neues Fenster, wo euer Regestrierungscode schon eingetragen ist... ihr müsst diesen nurnoch prüfen lassen, und den weiteren anweisungen folgen... fertig...

Super easy alles


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*



BigJim87 schrieb:


> Also die Regestrierung ist echt easy:
> 
> Ihr müsst einfach nur auf den Link, der in eurer PN ist, klicken anders geht es nicht, denn der Link beinhaltet schon eure Ticket-Regestrierungsnummer!
> 
> ...



O.K. danke werde es noch probieren , Mfg Snapstar

O.K. Problem gelösst es lag an meinem System da ich es neu aufgesetzt habe spinnt manchmal bei mir das Datum und die Zeit deswegen konnte ich mich auch nicht Regestrieren selbst meine E-Mails konnte ich deswegen nicht mal abrufen. So alles geklappt und das Ticket ausgedruckt, perfekt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Ja, die Ticketregistrierung ist nicht die schönste, aber es gibt schlimmeres. Danke an alle, die schnell geholfen haben. Leider können wir da auch nichts machen. Gedruckte Tickets sind bei Gewinnspielen selten und müssen verschickt werden, was ja bei 50 Stück dann auch schon ein paar Euro sind.


----------



## Probola (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

ah... jetzt hat es auch bei mir geklappt...
man muss auf den link klicken, dann zu "tickets" und dann neu auf "tickets registrieren". Dann steht das im Host sogar Corsair und auf dem Ticket selber auch.

Kann ich auch das Ticket einem Freund schenken/verkaufen, da auf dem Ticket mein Name und Adresse steht. ?!?
Wer schon einmal mit einem E-Ticket auf der Cebit war, weiß vielleicht, ob die dort den Namen mit dem Ausweis vergleichen.


----------



## Elzoco (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Lies mal unten rechts das, auf der Ausgedruckten Karte.


----------



## Probola (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

ja habe ich auch schon gelesen....aber wenn ich sie verschenken möchte

also muss die Person, dessen Namen auf der Karte steht, mit der Karte rein?


----------



## schrubby67 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

War schon die Verlosung der H50 CPU-Kühler ?


----------



## Gnome (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Wer braucht denn ne H50....Prolimatech Megahelms bringt viel mehr und sieht zudem auch schicker aus


----------



## Xylezz (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Oder noch besser der neue Noctua, der sägt doch alles im Bereich unter 100€ ab!


----------



## Elzoco (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Find ich nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*



Gnome schrieb:


> Wer braucht denn ne H50....Prolimatech Megahelms bringt viel mehr und sieht zudem auch schicker aus



Geschmackssache, ich finde die H50 deutlich ansprechender, da man mehr vom Mainboard sieht  

Dicke Towerkühler sehen immer so protzig aus, das mag ich persönlich nicht


----------



## snapstar123 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Wollte mal fragen wann die Verlosung statt findet und danke für das Ticket , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## LOGIC (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Hab ich das richtig verstanden oder werden die H50 auch nur unter den ersten 50 verteilt ? Das wäre aber blöd


----------



## exa (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Nun ja, ich gehöre zu den ersten 50 und habe einen der 3 gewonnen (jipieh)

und eig habe ich es auch so verstanden, das die 3 Kühler unter den ersten 50 verlost werden...


----------



## püschi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Juhu hab eine Karte gewonnen 
Bald ist es soweit


----------



## snapstar123 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

Weis schon jemand wann ungefähr die Kühler verlost werden, danke schon mal für das Ticket.
Freue mich schon PCGH auf der CeBIT zu sehen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## exa (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*

die sind schon verlost worden, undzwar letzte Woche...

einen habe ich ab bekommen... siehe 2 Beiträge über dir^^


----------



## snapstar123 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010: Corsair und PC Games Hardware verlosen 50 Freikarten und drei H50 CPU-Kühler*



exa schrieb:


> die sind schon verlost worden, undzwar letzte Woche...
> 
> einen habe ich ab bekommen... siehe 2 Beiträge über dir^^



Ach so habe ich gar nicht mit bekommen aber herzlichen Glückwunsch für denn Kühler , Mfg Snapstar


----------

